# MartialTalk News: January 2007



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 14, 2007)

Happy New Year!

Welcome to the MartialTalk Newsletter!

2006 was a busy year for the site, with us growing at a great rate. 2007 is shaping up to be even better! Here are a few of the things going on this month.

=====
2007 Supporting Membership Drive - BUY ONE GET ONE FREE!
=====

We at Martial Talk would like to show our appreciation to our members and offer you a fantastic opportunity to take advantage of being a supporting member.

Sign up for a 1 year supporting membership and we will match that with an additional year! Yes, thats correct! Pay for one year and enjoy the benefits of an extra year, compliments of Martial Talk!!

This link will explain all of the supporting member benefits and this will list the supporting member options!

Now's your chance to enjoy MartialTalk for two years at HALF THE PRICE!!

Join the supporting member ranks here at MartialTalk now!!

Links:
http://www.martialtalk.com/premiummembership.shtml
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/payments.php



=====
New in the Magazine This Month!
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=144
=====
Good Things Come in Small Packages
Sensei Tom O'Brien

COMMENCE! by Phillip "Pete" Starr

Training for the Fight by Antonio Graceffo    

KOREAN KARATE HISTORY: WHY ALL OF THE CONFUSION? - Photos available
rmclain


Changmoo-Kwan and Kang Duk Won History - Photos available upon 
rmclain 



=====
Forum Sponsorship Special - 1 Week Only
=====

From now, until January 20th, we are running a special offer on forum sponsorships.
Regular rate is $324 per year, this week only $125, includes banner!

You can put your school, organization or company in front of a highly targeted market of over 200,000 martial arts enthusiasts for less than $13 a month!

Offer is for first year only, current rate will apply for following years.
Existing sponsors may renew now at this rate if they like.


Contact me for more information or to set your sponsorship up today!

Help support one of the best martial arts forums on the web today and reach out to a wider audience!


http://www.silverstarsites.net/scn/martialtalk.htm
=====



=====
Top Discussions in our Arts and Weapons Forums this month
=====
Arts

Beginners Corner
Why do people join Martial Arts (75 replies and 2,567 views)

General Martial Arts Talk
Claims on the Internet. (444 replies and 7,240 views)

General Self Defense
Pressure testing self-defence techniques (235 replies and 4,182 views)

JKD / Jeet Kune Do
Bruce Lee and Martial Arts. (93 replies and 2,097 views)

Grappling
The BJJ attitude (94 replies and 3,532 views)

MMA
Ultimate Fighter Reality Show (283 replies and 5,893 views)

Members in Motion
Systema in motion... (58 replies and 3,769 views)

Women of the Martial Arts (Women Martial Artists)
Happy Birthday MT Ladies~! (347 replies and 6,741 views)


The Armoury

Knife Arts
What is your view? (111 replies and 2,867 views)

Sword Arts
Self Training... (266 replies and 6,032 views)

The Firing Range (Firearms)
Is it OK to tase a 9 yr. old? (161 replies and 2,766 views)

==========

MartialTalk.com
Established June 2001
Members: 6,092 · Threads: 40,328 · Posts: 689,245
Friendly Discussion about the Martial Arts and more!

==========

You are receiving this email because you are a member of MartialTalk.com. From time to time we will send out news and updates to keep you aware of whats going on with our community. This emailing also serves to verify that the email address on file is still valid. In the event that you wish you close your account, please respond to this email from the account it was sent to, and indicate your MartialTalk user name.


----------

